
Any tool to recognize male or female in photograph? - njagannathan
Any tool to recognize male or female in photograph?
======
Mz
Suddenly, a leopard print sofa appears:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9749660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9749660)

I am a tall woman. If I wear "unisex clothes" \-- and not wearing a bra seems
a large factor here, so you cannot see bra straps (through clothing) from the
back -- and have my hair short enough, I get lots of "Excuse me sir, I think
you are in the wrong bathroom." This in spite of most of my life being read as
extremely feminine.

Humans haven't solved this yet for humans. I imagine we are rather far off for
software.

------
trcollinson
Background: I wrote an image Metadata service for a large company.

Recognizing any feature at all in any image is a matter of levels of success.
There is no algorithm which will successfully find ever a person, let alone a
specific person or specific type of person in an image 100% of the time.

There are algorithms within the opencv project which do a very good job of
finding certain male or female characteristics in an image. If you combine
them I would say you could get a reasonable accuracy of 70-80%. If this is
good enough for your application, then you win!

------
tehwebguy
Rekognition has an API for processing faces, the API is shutting down like
next week though:
[https://github.com/dennisdevulder/rekognize](https://github.com/dennisdevulder/rekognize)

------
giaour
I don't think any tool can do so with accuracy.

[https://flickrcode.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/xkcd-1425.png...](https://flickrcode.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/xkcd-1425.png?w=800)

~~~
insoluble
> I don't think any tool can do so with accuracy.

Perhaps not, but it sure would be funny to see the results. Imagine a vending
machine or other public machine that spoke to you in different languages (or
dialects) based solely on how you look. That would give a good laugh. At the
same time, someone would get offended.

------
irremediable
There's an MS Research demo site that does a decent job. [http://how-
old.net/](http://how-old.net/)

------
njagannathan
We think that we have achieved sophistication in software engineering,
apparently not. We are not even close to the toddler who can recognize dad and
mom. I think image processing has a long way to go in terms of the
recognition.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Perhaps the gender binary is a bullshit concept to begin with.

~~~
kleer001
It's pretty useful for procreation most of the time.

------
kleer001
Why would you need this and how big is the budget?

